# Gamo Shadow won't cock



## JohnD-H (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Gamo Shadow, break-barrel springer airgun. 
It is 4 years old and I've shot about 3,200 pellets through it.

It suddenly stopped cocking.
I can break the barrel and the resistance is the same but it won't cock once the barrel is fully pulled.

I don't know what could be wrong. Any ideas?

Thanks for any assistance, John D-H


----------

